# Agility Traits?



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey all. So, next year I'm thinking about getting Anna involved in the agility classes at our AKC club. She'll be about a year and a half then so I feel comfortable getting her involved without freaking out about her bones or causing harm to her growth.

Question, are there traits that point to a dog doing well in agility? She's a quick learner and a VERY fast runner with great focus and squeaker/food driven. Or are there activities/things I can do now at home to see how she would react? 

Just curious.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Why wait? The puppy agility classes around here either don't have a bar in the jump or put it on the ground. Agility is all about handling and contacts anyway so the sooner you start the better, although, you can still start with an older dog and get success.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It can be hard to find puppy agility classes, but I agree with Elaine, a lot of the handling work can be done in a way that's completely safe for younger dogs. I took a class with Dena & Keefer called Agility Basics, which was a lot of fun. It's a combo class working on basic obedience skills using modified obstacles for puppies over 7 months old. Unfortunately, they don't have any classes on the schedule, because I would love to get Halo in it. Most classes around here don't even accept dogs under a year old. Even in those classes they started out with the bar on the ground.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, we still have some basic OB classes to go through and when she finishes those I figure she'll be of good age for agility. I'm also working on tracking with her now and would like to have the OB and tracking down before looking into agility.

Is there anything I can do at home to see how she likes it?


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I like Moe's video on foundation training... and it would all be useful for the things you are working on now. Check out the rental at http://smartflix.com/store/author/2162/Moe-Strenfel

And in the 3rd disc the tipee board/balance board and ball would be great work for you guys to do together. 

I would highly recommend leaving her at home one afternoon and volunteering at an agiltiy trial and watching what all the dogs and teams do... you will have a nice time, a free lunch, and get some good insights Hope you have fun


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

There's an agility trial out here the first weekend in December, DH and I are going to go see it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure she's as comfortable on your left side as right. It's not a good thing if they default to your left all the time in agility! And (though I'm not thinking this is a problem) making SURE she's good in crowds of dogs and people. Really able to focus and want to be with you and work with your in a fun and comfortable way.

Tugging and toys in the mix for reward during learning. Food is vital but tugging toys are really helpful to have in the mix. So if you can take her to Main St, USA and have her do a quick sit/stay with a reward of TUGGING right in the middle of everything, that's a great skill!

Finding a great set of classes with instructor(s) that compete and have worked with alot of different dogs.


----------



## Divvie2004 (May 15, 2009)

I just bought a great book from http://www.cleanrun.com called From The Ground Up by Kim Collins. It teaches agility foundation training for puppies and beginner dogs. Learning to be a better trainer is a continuing education thing.


----------

